# Looking for water methanol injection system for 2003 BMW X5



## smallfishinsac (May 18, 2006)

Hey guys,

I have an 03 X5 4.6is. That I took to Dinan a couple of years ago. We put a vortech supercharger on it running about 7 lbs of boost. I'm interested in putting a water methanol injection system on it and have had a hard time finding anyone that makes an application for my vehicle (no surprise really). However I would love to find someone who could take an existing application and modify it to run on my vehicle. Any suggestions......

Thanks,

TB


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

Almost any one will work and you or an independent can install it.

I highly doubt that there is one for your model car, or for any model. They are quite simple in operation


----------

